# Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen



## Psycho-21 (4. Mai 2008)

Hi ich habe da mal eine Frage und zwar will ich mir eine neu Pumpe zulegen für meinen Teich da ich im moment 2 drin hab und ich gerne nur noch eine hätte jetzt meine Frage.Ich hätte evtl eine Pumpe mit den Daten

Förderleistung: 12.000 l/h
Meter Wassersäule max.: 5.0 m
Leistungsaufnahme: 175 Watt

wieviel fördert sie dann noch bei einer höhe von ca 2 bis 2,2.meter??



Danke euch schonmal sehr!!!!!!!!!!!   

MFG Benny


----------



## juergen-b (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

hy benny,

dafür gibt es vom hersteller eine pumpenkennlinie ........ anhand deiner daten kann dir das niemand sagen.


----------



## Psycho-21 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

hmm müsste sowas dabei sein?? Gibt es nicht so eine ungefähre angabe kann man sage die Hälfte??Und noch ne kurze frage wie oft sollte denn ein teich in der stunde durgefiltert werden in moment ist meiner in ca 2,5 stunden einmal durch ist das in ordung?? wasser ist immer klar nur beim regen ab und zu nicht.

MFG Benny


----------



## juergen-b (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

hy benny,

....... nein, da kann man nicht eine schätzungsweise angabe machen !!!

und zu zwei 

egal was ich dir jetzt sage wäre es falsch ...... dies hängt von so vielem ab ....... meiner läuft ~ einmal die stunde durch.

eine etwas veraltete faustregel sagt alle 2 std - 1X


----------



## Psycho-21 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

Hi gut dann werde ich die leistung etwas erhöhen das ich auf einmal in 2 stunden komme oder evtl auch einmal die stunde.Was mach ich denn wenn bei der Pumpe nichts dabei ist wo ich sehen kann wieviel sie in der und der höhe fördert???


----------



## juergen-b (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

auf der herstellerseite im I-net schauen ?


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

... oder die Pumpe "auslietern" !

Sprich messen, wie lange ein 10 liter eimer braucht um voll zu werden. 
Das kannst Du dann umrechnen auf Minuten und Stunden.

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

hi
@wolf


> Sprich messen, wie lange ein 10 liter eimer braucht um voll zu werden.
> Das kannst Du dann umrechnen auf Minuten und Stunden.


und das ganze 3mal und dann den durchschnitt nehmen.

mensch wolf....kannst du nicht mal das bier aus der hand nehmen.:evil 
jedesmal wenn ich dich mit dem krug in der hand sehe, fange ich zu sabbern an.:__ nase


----------



## Frettchenfreund (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

Hallo und einen wunderschönen Tag!

@ Jürgen




			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> mensch wolf....kannst du nicht mal das bier aus der hand nehmen.:evil
> jedesmal wenn ich dich mit dem krug in der hand sehe, fange ich zu sabbern an.:nase



Mir geht es auch so und das dann schon um 13:12 Uhr.

Meine Frau sagt aber immer: " Kein Bier vor vier!  
.


----------



## Meisterjäger (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

Hallo!

Die Fördermenge der Pumpe wird sich nicht verändern!
Nur der Förderdruck wird sich um die Hälfte verringern!
Da bei Deiner Pumpe steht, daß sie eine maximale Wassersäule von 5Metern aufbaut, wird sie mit einem Ausgangsdruck von ungefähr 0,5bar bei 200l/min fahren!
(1Bar entspricht 10 Meter Wassersäule!)


----------



## Digicat (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

Servus Peter

Deine Angaben würden aber der Pumpenkennlinie widersprechen


----------



## Psycho-21 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

Hi da ich auf dem Gebiet leider überhaupt keine ahnung habe werde ich es einfach austestes un dann mal berichten was wirklich oben ankommt!Denke werde die Pumpe die Woche bekommen.


MFG Benny


----------



## jochen (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

Hi Benny,

stell doch mal den Namen/Bezeichnung der Pumpe hier ein um der es sich dreht.


----------



## Digicat (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

Servus 

Entschuldigung, habe wohl die Thread`s verwechselt  

Habe mich auf [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/4/]diese Kennlinie[/URL] aus diesem Thread bezogen  

:sorry Peter und alle anderen Beitragsersteller


----------



## juergen-b (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*



			
				Meisterjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Die Fördermenge der Pumpe wird sich nicht verändern!
> Nur der Förderdruck wird sich um die Hälfte verringern!
> ...



hallo peter,

ich glaube da irrst du gewaltig  

mit dem druck und der fördermenge ist es genau umgekehrt.


----------



## Psycho-21 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

Hi

es ist eine Jebao 12000 oder sollte ich die finger dafon lassen?? Hir mal ein Link zu ebay ist die selbe bekomme sie aber von nem Kumpel.


http://cgi.ebay.de/Jebao-12-000-Tei...ryZ84202QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wöre cool wenn ihr mir helfen könntet oder mr Ratschläge geben würden welche Pumpenleistung oder welche pumpe ihr bein ca 12000L Teichvolumen nehmen würdet  
MFG Benny


----------



## Olli.P (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

Hallo Benny,


könntest du vllt. ein wenig mehr an Angaben preisgeben??

Welche Höhe muss die Pumpe denn nun tatsächlich überwinden.


----------



## Psycho-21 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

Hi

also überwinden muss sie eine höhe von 2,20 der schlauch der im Moment liegt ist ein 3/4 zoll schlauch den ich aber neu legen könnte wenn es nicht reich


----------



## Redlisch (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

Hallo,
auf der Druckseite legt man so groß wie möglich, bzw. was sich noch anschliessen lässt. 1 1/2 oder 2 Zoll.

Axel


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

Hi Benny,
ausrechnen kann man in der Tat Deinen Wunsch nicht exakt, auslitern wie von Werner vorgeschlagen ist eine Lösung. 
Vor dem Einsatz einer totalen Fehlkonfiguration lassen sich aber ein paar andere Dinge zur Pumpenauslegung berechnen.
Was gibt es?
Kennlinien lassen sich zunächst mal schätzen über eine Anwendung der Bernoulli-Gleichung:
v ist rund Wurzel(v_null²-2gh).
h ist bei Dir 2m, ein 3/4"-Schlauch hat einen geschätzten Druckverlust von 1m Förderhöhe pro lfm und 10000 l/h - bitte korrigiert mich, letzteres habe ich geraten! 
Damit verbleibt je nach Schlauchlänge etwa die halbe Pumpleistung (hätte man ja auch extrapolieren können - gähn). Wenn Du aber die Verrohrung im Durchmesser verdoppelst (Pumpenanschluß darf nicht reduzieren!), kommst Du auf ca. 10000 l/h, bei gleicher Pumpenleistung!
Bevor nun alle eingeschlafen sind, zum Kern meines Beitrags:
es gibt Pumpen mit 10000 l/h und 65 W Strombedarf, die sparen also bei Deiner Konfiguration 100W, das sind 180 € Stromkosten pro Jahr. Ab einer Dauerlaufzeit von 2 Jahren kenne ich kein System, das sich über den Anschaffungspreis rentiert. Damit hat diese Pumpe eigentlich ein k. o., es sei denn, sie hat andere besondere Eigenschaften.


----------



## chrisgruebl (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

Servus Benny

Wegen Druck und somit Förderverlust sollte man unbedingt die max. Schlauchgröße der Pumpe nehmen, für größere Strecken eine Nummer größer, sprich hat die einen 1 3/4 Zoll Ausgang, nimm einen 2 Zoll Schlauch... unbedingt 90 Grad Knie vermeiden, wenn es sein muß dann einen Bogen nehmen... jede Umlenkung ist ein starkes Hinderniss

Im Poolbau rechnet man bei 50mm Rohren mit einem Druckverlust von 0,1 Bar pro 10 Meter (grober Wert, weil ja abhänging von der Pumpe.. aber die meisten 08/15 Poolpumpen für 08/15 Pools sind ca. gleich...), ebenso sollte man in der Planung für jedes 90 Grad Knie ebenfalls 0,1 Bar abziehen...

Eine 'stärkere' Pumpe bringt in den meisten Fällen NICHTS, da der Wiederstand durch den höheren Druck der Pumpe steigt und somit auch der Verlust....

Das was sehr viel hilft ist Verrohrung eine Nummer größer (63mm statt 50mm zB)

Nimmt man aber die bei 'eBay-Sets' mitgelieferten geriffelten 38mm Rohre (innen geriffelt - Wiederstand ende nie...) sollte man mit 0,1 Bar PRO METER rechnen...


Fazit: Hier zählt: um so größer/dicker das Rohr, um so besser :smoki

PS: Pfui, wer jetzt das denkt, was ich nicht denke....


----------



## juergen-b (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

hy rolf,



> Kennlinien lassen sich zunächst mal schätzen über eine Anwendung der Bernoulli-Gleichung:
> v ist rund Wurzel(v_null²-2gh).



ich glaube wenn wir diesen ansatz nehmen kommen wir nicht sehr weit, denn mit diesem ansatz gehen wir von einer linearen kennlinie aus, wobei wenn ich micht richtig erinnere, meinst du doch gar nicht KENNLINIE sonder leitungswiderstand mit bernoulli ????

kann zwar auf die eine oder ander pumpe sicher zutreffen, aber sicher nicht als generelle aussage weiterverwertbar.

pumpen sind in ihrer auslegung sehhhhhrrrrrrr flexibel, begründet durch den verdichterraum und die auslegung des schaufelrades ......... diese beiden werte ergeben die auslegung des motors und dementsprechend seines verbrauchs.

nur mal ein gegriffenes beispiel: linn 01 pumpe fördert 29 000l mit 160w ........ oase promax hat in etwa die gleiche fördermenge mit ~530w.

bekommt aber die linn 0,4 bar leitungswiederstand kommt so gut wie gar nix mehr raus ........ die promax dagegen hat noch vernünftige leistungswerte.

*GRUNDSÄTZLICH ist eine zu sagen:*

eine pumpe MUß ANGEPASST an den jeweiligen verwendungszweck und die vorhandene hardware ausgesucht werden .......... nur so ist ein effizienter einsatz und eine energietechnisch sinnvolle lösung möglich.

die kennlinie im vorfeld zu kennen ermöglicht dies ......... ein auslitern, wenn die anlage installiert ist, zeigt einem nur welche gravierenden fehler man möglicherweise begangen hat


----------



## Psycho-21 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

hmmmmm !!!Was schlagt ihr mir denn vor was ich für eine Pumpe nehmen sollte bei 12000L Teichvolumen einer Förderhöhe von 2,20 ind einem Filtervolumen von 1200L.Ich hab inzwischen keinen plan mehr  


MFG Benny


----------



## juergen-b (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

hy benny,

solange du deine 2,2m hubhöhe nicht geändert bringst ist jeder rat schwer ...... denn pumpen die bei dieser hubhöhe + verluste noch vernünftig wasser bringen brauchen alle recht derb strom im verhältniss zu sparpumpen.


----------



## Psycho-21 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

Hi

hmm das wird leider nichts der Filter ist ein vertigteich der nunmal oben eingegraben ist.ich mein ich hab ja immer klares wasser nur wollte ich die leistung gerne erhöhe ich denke ich versuch es ertsmal mit der pumpe und verleg einen dickeren schlauch.Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.

MFG Benny


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fördermenge von Pumpe bestimmen*

Hi Benny,
ich empfehle eine Pumpe mit Auslauf von wenigstens 1", besser etwas mehr.   Anderenfalls geht die Leistung in "Wasserverwirbelung" verloren. Als zweites ist die Pumpe ein wenig überdimensioniert für die Förderhöhe, max. ein 100W-Modell (mit min. 3,5 m Förderhöhe) scheint angebracht, wenn es 10m³/h sein sollen. :? 
Mein Vorredner hat freilich recht, dass Pumpen ihre elektrische Leistung nicht 100%ig in Förderleistung umsetzen, und Durchflußmengen nicht aus selbiger berechnet werden können.  Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass auf obige Weise aus max. Förderhöhe und max. Förderleistung die Pumpenkennlinie besser geschätzt als interpoliert werden kann.  
Die Druckverluste strömendes Wasser durch Leitung bestimmten Durchmessers hatte Karsten mal zitiert (das ist wichtig!), ebenso eine Quelle aus dem net. Das ist wichtig, also: Versuch macht kluch...  
Meine Empfehlung basiert auf der Stromkostenrechnung, aber wenn diese kein Thema ist, dann ignoriere meine posts ...


----------

